# the talkclassical radio program



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We are the DJs, we decide what to play. No commercials - an anonymous dotcom billionaire supports us. You select the work, say something about it as an introduction, and off we go.

Rules are: 1 work (of any length) per post, no consecutive posts unless 12 hours pass without anyone else posting. Music you want to share with the world. Let's be diverse, interesting, mind-opening. Share your knowledge and love.

As the first DJ up, I'm starting us off on the wrong foot, letting the world know that this is not their grandfathers' classical music radio.

Our first selection is Glass' Aguas da Amazonia, performed by Uakti. A ballet in which each of the first eight movements represents one of the tributaries of the Amazon River, and then the final two movements represent the Amazon itself and the transformation of the waters in it - a symbol, perhaps, for any modern society being changed by its many constituents, who are changed by each other as well.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A good idea. Unfortunately I dont hear anything.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> A good idea. Unfortunately I dont hear anything.


You're the DJ. You don't get to hear it. You're working. Right now you're busy answering angry phone calls from people who expected to hear Beethoven. Assure them that someone will surely play some Beethoven, and that Glass's Aguas is really a lovely work that they'll enjoy immensely if they'll just give it a fair chance.

Someone else didn't mean to call the station, evidently our number is just one digit off from the prayer line of a Mexican televangelist who channels the Virgin of Guadalupe, so that's going to happen a lot. But no matter how much money could be gained that way, we absolutely are not in the tele-miracle business.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

science said:


> You're the DJ. You don't get to hear it. You're working. Right now you're busy answering angry phone calls from people who expected to hear Beethoven. Assure them that someone will surely play some Beethoven, and that Glass's Aguas is really a lovely work that they'll enjoy immensely if they'll just give it a fair chance.
> 
> Someone else didn't mean to call the station, evidently our number is just one digit off from the prayer line of a Mexican televangelist who channels the Virgin of Guadalupe, so that's going to happen a lot. But no matter how much money could be gained that way, we absolutely are not in the tele-miracle business.


Ah yes.

May I make a suggestion. When I read the thread title, I thought this could be a thread in which audio is posted, so that our world-weary and uninspired members could pop in and listen to good music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> May I make a suggestion. When I read the thread title, I thought this could be a thread in which audio is posted, so that our world-weary and uninspired members could pop in and listen to good music.


I see. I'm not into that unless copyright protections are guaranteed. I just thought of it as a "recommend a recording" thread.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I would play some Beethoven next obviously, to mollify our curiously large and angry audience (considering we have just started) and try to make sure this station doesn't fail after the first hour of Philip Glass.














Casually using a youtube link because we are a pirate station, yo ho ho, rum, etc.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I was producer of a program some years ago, on one of the Buenos Aires's radios specializated on "classical". I took my material (CD) and wrote some short comments to be read by a girl from the radio. I wasn't present during the program. No fees because the radio belongs to the State. Had about 120, 90' programs (in practics, 75/80). About 85/90% of them were first auditions on radio. And, do you know something weird? Nobody ever call to the radio to say a word about the program. No critics at all, good nor bad. Extremely frustrating. Well, you can't count with Argentine people for anything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Erik Satie: Vexations. Played live by the composer. The same ametric passage played over and over 840 times. That should keep you lot happy for 12 hours.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Erik Satie: Vexations. Played live by the composer. The same ametric passage played over and over 840 times. That should keep you lot happy for 12 hours.


If we can get the audience to believe that the composer is playing... we should go in business with the televangelist.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So:

1. Glass: Aguas da Amazonia - Uakti 
2. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 - Schiff
3. Satie: Vexations - the ghost of the composer 
4. The Tournai Mass, etc. - Trio Mediaeval










With Satie and now this, we'll be raking in the New Age crowd.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

As the audience has probably drifted off into a light doze after that tender mass I would probably slap them back awake with Vaughan Williams' 4th


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Keeping with the British theme we play Havergal Brian's Gothic Symphony so we can take a nap. 

Kevin


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Great idea for a thread, _science_.

My selection is *Weber's two piano concertos*. Weber wrote these works for himself to play, and that may explain why they have not entered the repertoire. He had a larger hand-span than the average pianist. In these works, Weber treats the piano like a vocalist, it comes across as being opera without words. There are many exquisite duos and trios the soloist plays with various instruments, notably the woodwinds and cello. The slow movements are very lyrical and poetic, while the outer movements are more virtuosic and flashy. The finales have quite vigorous and optimistic dance tunes. Enjoy!...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Schumann - Piano concerto (Predictable yes but I wanted to share the recording rather than the work)

Howard Shelley & Orchestra of Opera North

PM me if you want the audio files.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, it's time for *Monteverdi - Madrigals Book 5 - Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini*


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Put on some six-hour Morton Feldman piece. Take a nap. Catch a movie. Visit the grandkids, etc.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I would play for my first spin:

View attachment 21937


Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

4:33 and leave the microphone on.


----------

